# Java-Projekt in Eclipse importieren/exportieren



## Centai (26. Jun 2008)

Ich habe in Eclipse 3.4 ein Java-Projekt, an welchem ich an verschiedenen Rechnern arbeite (PC zuhause / Laptop).
Daher möchte ich das Projekt schnell hin- und her transportieren.

Weiß jemand, ob es in Eclipse eine dafür vorgesehene Funktion gibt?

bis jetzt hab ich immer den Ordner rüber kopiert und dann jeweils Neues Java-Projekt ausgewählt und den Ordner als Quelle gewählt - doch das ist irgendwie nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jun 2008)

Export -> Archive File 
Import -> Existing Project Into Workspace (und dann das Archiv auswählen)

Cooler ist natürlich ein Subversion, oder CVS Server.
Zur not kannst du auch einfach den Workspace selbst vom USB Stick aus betreiben.


----------

